# Stroller embarrassment



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Had a coupon, the price was good as was the quality and so I bought the coveted dog stroller. Moxie is not a good hiker, I love to walk. Moxie seems to really like it, but oh my gosh! Lots of embarrassing feedback out walking tonight...
I am feeling like the crazy dog lady, not comfortable with that. Help, please.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey.. What were people saying that was so weird??

Ryan


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Just big laughter, lots of attention like they had never seen such a foolish thing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just laugh with them and it all ends quickly. As long as you act embarrassed, it will continue, but as soon as you own it, it quits. Been there. Done that.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, maybe I am feeling overly sensitive but the practicality of the stroller is hard to explain without sounding even more crazy. The fact is that it makes life easier.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I have to agree with you on that! I find the stroller to be a huge asset in the way of taking a dog (or dogs) places that you aren't normally able to do. 

Free tip: If you want to get into restaurants, take a baby blanket with you to throw over the mesh covering.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Embrace your inner CDL (CrAzY dOg LaDY)!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debra- go back to LA where people approach you wanting to know what brand your stoller is! I can't even imagine how my neighbors would laugh if I took the stroller around here. They already cheer me on walking all 3 at once!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I've seen this before. Don' t worry about it. Mostly though when the dog in the stroller has reached advanced age and still comes out for a walk (with the other dog).

A stroller is really the only reasonable solution. I'm so glad to hear Moxie likes it!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

My Bichon disliked walking as well. He was huge for his breed but had zero idea that he was not really a lap dog (35 pounds!). He would just stop walking and short of yanking and giving him daily road burn I would struggle to carry him home. People often stopped and offered a ride-- total strangers would leave their house or stop their car. On more than one hot humid day I got into a car.
Neighbors suggested a wagon. He was too large for the dog stroller but this would have worked well for us. 

Locally our newspaper did a chatty piece with photos of a local breeder of pugs. She had two in a stroller and one walking along. 

I think Moxie is a lucky girl!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am going to get a stroller and ya now what I know I will be in the same boat as you.....I am used to it by now....I am sure I will have comments as well. This one lady says all the time how many dogs do you have and I tell her four and she islike why do you four dogs??? I say why do you have two kids....don't get me wrong I love kids but to each there own!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Dog strollers*

I am SOOOOOOO very happy I got a dog stroller. They are so useful for show grounds, for restaurants (yep, Kim's right, just put a baby blanket over the top and you're in - same with carriers). It is so much easier to get two or three dogs ringside and away. Also after showing, if you want to shop at the vendors, it makes for good transportation of your dogs and goods.

I am moving to a neighborhood from the country and I am truly lookig forward to using it for walks there, too.

I got mine through Pet Edge and the brand is Pet Gear.

I think most folks who see you using one just check off the mental box that you are a crazy dog lady. No worries  I am.

Hugs,

Pattie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm definitely a crazy dog lady and nobody will let me forget it! I have a stroller and bought a tote bag at Gap Outlet that matches it and then had his name embroidered on it! It looks cute when we're out and I can fit everything I need for Scooter into it. I'll take a photo and post it. I take him shopping to a local outdoor mall and he loves riding in his stroller, we take him out for some of the time and for potty breaks. People laugh and ask about it but nobody has been nasty to us. DH is embarrassed though! 
They're small dogs with tiny legs and they get tired! I love my stroller and my Scooter! 
***The vet was laughing at me last night when we picked him up from neutering. He spent the night there last weekend and I brought all of his stuff in his embroidered bag, she thought it was funny! ound:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the support. I guess I will have to get over it, stop denying it and, yes, embrace my CDL status defenselessly. It definitely doesn't help that DH is surely not going to be caught dead with the stroller. (Or so he says until one hot day when Moxie doesn't want to walk...)
Thanks again.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe we need CDL t-shirts on the shopping link to go with the IWAP shirts!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Debra, I feel your pain! I have a big dog stroller but I haven't used it as much as I'd like to because of the persecution I will face, LOL.

I am planning to take the dogs to the soccer field tomorrow morning to watch my son's game. I'd prefer to take them in the stroller so I can deal with one at a time and not have to chase them around the field. But we'll see if I'm brave enough to advertise that I'm a CDL!! :biggrin1:

Good tip, Kimberly - I'll try that.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sure I'll get the laughs and stares tomorrow. I plan to take Tori and her stroller to DH's company picnic (dogs aren't allowed in the park they're using) I can only imagine the comments that will be made by his coworkers.  

However, DH is totally fine w/using the stroller. He saw firsthand how useful they can be. Check out the pix I've added that were taken when we were in Vegas. ound:

CDL's of the world, UNITE!!! eace:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm I'd probably be one of those people cracking a joke abou it...so feedback from me isn't going to be very helpful.... lol

It does make someone look like a crazy dog lady. It's a little too humanizing a dog. Unless of course there are some real issues at hand. 


Please don't send me hate mail


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I told my grandsons - ages 8, 12, 14 - that I was going to bring Cicero to the ball park in a stroller to watch their games. OMG...they said NOooooo Nana, please don't do that, just have him on his leash...we don't want our friends to think you are crazy!!!!

So, I have to hold Cicero in my lap.....can't have those boys pretending they don't know me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I borrowed Linda's stroller when we went to Cape Cod. I only used it once I could not handle the snickers and comments. I guess I am just too insecure. Some people thought is was fantastic, but others had snide remarks. Brady prefers to walk anyway. I have to say that I thought Brady looked adorable in the stroller.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Free tip: If you want to get into restaurants, take a baby blanket with you to throw over the mesh covering.


With my luck my dog(s) would start barking. Just imagine the stares you would get!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Wish I knew all this before I made the investment. Crap. :frusty:
Amanda, are you going to stop using it at your new home?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

And, Leslie, congratulations to your DH and his lack of self consciousness. Big props from me.:first:
Daniel, appreciate your honesty:croc:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

moxie said:


> And, Leslie, congratulations to your DH and his lack of self consciousness. Big props from me.:first:
> Daniel, appreciate your honesty:croc:


Debra~ It may be easier for us since we live in LA. We're just one crazy among many, here! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leslie!!!! did DH rub Tori's head for luck? a hav is much better than a rabbits foot!!! 

Yes embrace the inner (and outer) CDL...what else can we do...it would be like denying your race or religion...LOL... I am just debating spending more on shampoo for them than I spend on myself.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am just debating spending more on shampoo for them than I spend on myself.
Oh Missy, what a funny phemomenon this havanese mania is! I surprise myself at my devotion to this particular dogound: 
Maybe it is the timing in my life, with the kids grown


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think using a stroller is a very humane and responsible way to transport a dog that's unable to keep up comfortably. It also serves as a safety zone for your dog should you be in a crowded place or somewhere that might be stressful for your dog.

I can say from experience that a stroller sure beats carrying 15-20 lbs for however long until you get back to the car. Pepper walks for as long as he wants, then he rides. 

Personally I don't care what anyone else says, they're not responsible for my dog's safety and comfort. I am.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I would have given anything for a stroller yesterday. I've been dragging my feet on purchasing one. We've been spending our vacation week at home. Yesterday we decided we needed at least one day of fun so we took a day trip to Truckee, Reno, Virginia City and South Lake Tahoe, Nevada. We walked all over Virginia City and the Havs got FILTHY. They were literally gray when we got home. Last time that happened I attributed it to ash in the streets of Virginia City from a recent fire. Well, no recent fire and they still came home totally gray. There's something about that dirt. Anyway, I would have LOVED to have a stroller for them to save myself bath time. There was/is a biker convention going on there and I would have proudly strolled through all those Harley guys with my stroller and so would DH. (As long as it wasn't a PINK stroller). I'm all about the convenience factor, not the cutsie factor. IF anyone had said anything I would have told them it beats bathing three dogs when I get home. Only one dog would have needed a foot bath (the Sheltie). Oh well....off to bathing.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, this one really hits home. My first stroller was the pink one because it was the one on sale! I got it for my cat because I felt sorry for it when I took the lab for a walk and the cat had to stay home. DH about died! He reluctantly walked 4 paces ahead of me. Now we have the 2 havs and I just got the big Pet Gear red one so they can both fit. So far it's been too hot to walk with them but I think today I will try it at the indoor mall. I have to drag DH along to most things because he really doesn't want to go anyway. 
As far as people snickering, who cares? Most people say "how cute". Even with the top knots I sometimes hear little snickers. Those people have their own issues.  We are what we are, crazy hav owners! It works for me!!! Like Kimberly said, laugh back!
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm such a Crazy Hav Owner...I have resorted to getting all my health and political info from this forum ound:ound:ound:...why bother with anyone else but CDL's and CDM's


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> I'm such a Crazy Hav Owner...I have resorted to getting all my health and political info from this forum ound:ound:ound:...why bother with anyone else but CDL's and CDM's


I know Missy! We should incorporate a new town called Hav City and all move there. LOL ound:
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- you have to share the story of you being a "bad mom" and being kicked out with your stroller!!!

Debra- I don't even have a dog park to go to here! I will still use it now and then I am sure. My pups do walk about 2 miles every other day. Dora gets tuckered out but Dash and Belle love it. Dora would be a good one to ride and I should hook up the energy crazies to pull her! I have actually resorted to a power walk with the pups. They each have a 4 foot leash and we don't stop to sniff or pee on our walk and I think they even enjoy themselves more.

However, I still use my stroller for dog shows, traveling, etc. I just already explain too much to the neighbors about having 3 fluffy dogs that they have never heard of!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I have actually resorted to a power walk with the pups. They each have a 4 foot leash and we don't stop to sniff or pee on our walk and I think they even enjoy themselves more.


I do the same thing Amanda. NO stopping for anything & they LOVE it!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy gets tired if I take her on a long walk and wants to just STOP which doesn't always work. I think I'm going to buy:

Sling-Go™ Pet Sling

Carry pets just like babies with the comfortable, safe and convenient hands free pet sling carrier. For use with dogs, cats and other small animals. Accommodates pets up to 20 pounds. Slips on and off easily, just like a handbag. Pets are secure, happy and comfortable. Comes in a variety of colors. OH00587 Pet Sling - Assorted 13"w 6"h 22"d 

Has anyone tried it??


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I borrowed Linda's stroller when we went to Cape Cod. I only used it once I could not handle the snickers and comments. I guess I am just too insecure. Some people thought is was fantastic, but others had snide remarks.


What kinds of snide remarks did you get? I want to be PREPARED!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It was mostly men who would roll their eyes or laugh. Women usually thought it was cute. If it was necessary, I would certinaly use it, but like I said, Brady is not so into being wheeled around. He prefers to walk.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Daisy's Mom:
I couldn't live without my PetTeek carrier for Moxie. When we take long walks, it is very comfortable for both of us if he gets tired. Check it out before you decide. Just google Pet Teek.
Maybe I will save the stroller for after dark ound:


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you tell them to eat sh!t? lol 

Well, Im sure your not like me... so, I would just act as though your dog cant walk... like he or she is hurt. So if someone asks whats up with it, you can tell them she has a hard time walking, but you enjoy walking, and you didnt wanna leave her behind. 

And if they make a comment (which most people try to do) put on a BIG smile and say, does it bother you? And walk away before they can answer! LOL

I know, Roxy and I used to get it a lot. But after a while, people fell in love with her that they would run to see her and meet up with us. I was always known as Roxy's mom. LOL Never by name. Then she finally got used to walking on a leash... which made it harder for us to walk period. People would stop us ever two ft and wanna pet her when I lived in the bay. 

S


----------

